

Show HN: WeddingDeck, Online Whitelabel Wedding Planner - posabsolute

Hey guys,<p>I’m launching my first night &#38; weekends project and looking for some feedback, http://www.WeddingDeck.com. It’s a whitelabel online wedding planner.<p>I think you get the idea but to be more precise, it’s an online wedding planner that help relieve stress from people getting married. At the same time, a wedding organizer can sign up and create accounts for his clients, with his logo and his domain name and offer it as his product.<p>So the website is here : http://www.weddingdeck.com<p>You got also a bit of the backstory here: http://www.position-absolute.com/articles/launching-my-first-product/
======
helen842000
Hey, the site looks interesting! I read your backstory and agree the wedding
industry is ready for disruption.

I've been working on a UK wedding directory for the last few months and this
might be something I could promote to the wedding planners on my site.

~~~
ianpri
Hi - i've been bouncing some ideas about a UK wedding directory as well, would
be great to see what you've come up with, but no contact details in your
profile?

~~~
helen842000
I'm my username on gmail.com

------
molsongolden
Just glanced around but what I saw looked great. The website is attractive but
I would look into getting a cleaner logo. I'd like to get an account later to
poke around then I'll post more.

------
tylerwl
Nicely done Cedric, this is a great start.

Have you had a chance to show it to any wedding organizers yet?

------
richf
Nice site - I like what I see. Good luck.

